# Nremt



## Harris0404 (Jun 6, 2014)

after you pass the NREMT Exam how long is your license good and do you have to take it again to recertify


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 6, 2014)

Harris0404 said:


> after you pass the NREMT Exam how long is your license good and do you have to take it again to re-certify



NREMT is a certification not a license to practice. Once you get your NREMT cert you can apply to your state licensing board. the nremt website has all the info. Cert is good for 2-3 years depending on what month you do it.


----------



## xrsm002 (Jun 7, 2014)

Can someone here explain why the NR makes you take all 12 paramedic skills over again if you just fail ONE twice? It makes no sense to me.


----------



## xrsm002 (Jun 7, 2014)

I don't agree with the having to retake all skills for failing one skill.


----------



## Altitudes (Jun 7, 2014)

xrsm002 said:


> Can someone here explain why the NR makes you take all 12 paramedic skills over again if you just fail ONE twice? It makes no sense to me.



Not medic, but when I did my basic practicals, the guys who failed a station only had to repeat that station.

So either they do it differently for EMT-P or they recently changed it to having to redo all of them.


----------



## xrsm002 (Jun 7, 2014)

Well thats how it is the first time around with the medic. You take all 12 skills and those you fail you get a retest. If you still don't pass some skills you have to retake at a different date. Then if you still don't pass that one or 2 skills you have to take a skills remedial class over ALL skills turn retest ALL skills. Even though your 2nd retest you only failed 1-2 skills. I can understand taking the remedial after failing 5 or more skills on the first test, but I don't understand their reasoning behind what I said earlier. Yes I am frustrated that I have to do this because it's ALOT of money for me. I no longer live where my paramedic program was and my ems agency I work for won't do it do I have to find and pay to do it.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 7, 2014)

why shouldn't you have to repeat the test if you failed? you get 2-3 chances to pass the skills station. If you cant get it in those tries you have to do some more studying and try again.

we need to get away from the hand holding everybody gets a trophy mindset.


----------



## Altitudes (Jun 7, 2014)

Medic Tim said:


> why shouldn't you have to repeat the test if you failed? you get 2-3 chances to pass the skills station. If you cant get it in those tries you have to do some more studying and try again.
> 
> we need to get away from the hand holding everybody gets a trophy mindset.



No one is arguing that aspect.  What OP is trying to figure out is if you fail ONE skill station why do you need to repeat ALL of them.


----------



## xrsm002 (Jun 7, 2014)

I don't have a problem repeating the portions I failed I have a problem repeating the entire test if I only failed one skill.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 7, 2014)

xrsm002 said:


> I don't have a problem repeating the portions I failed I have a problem repeating the entire test if I only failed one skill.



But you failed that 1 skill 2-3 times depending on how you testing sites format was. Personally I am grateful they give us that many chances.

 I agree it can be frustrating. I had to retest 1 station for my NREMT-P. I had to drive 7 hours each way plus a hotel to do my retest. If i had failed it again I would have had to do the same thing the next month...only doing all the stations again.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 7, 2014)

Altitudes said:


> No one is arguing that aspect.  What OP is trying to figure out is if you fail ONE skill station why do you need to repeat ALL of them.



you get 2-3 chances at the skills you failed before you need to redo them all....unless you bombed it first try. then you just have to redo them all at another time.

when you take the cbt, if you fail you retake the whole test... not just the sections you got below passing on.


----------



## xrsm002 (Jun 7, 2014)

What's frustrating is I passed the CBT and I just had to pass this one skill it was static cardiology and now I have to retake all skills over again  . My job even has a paramedic shift open for me if I want it.


----------



## Altitudes (Jun 7, 2014)

xrsm002 said:


> What's frustrating is I passed the CBT and I just had to pass this one skill it was static cardiology and now I have to retake all skills over again  . My job even has a paramedic shift open for me if I want it.



So I'm confused now...did you fail that station the 3 times you were given?



Medic Tim said:


> you get 2-3 chances at the skills you failed before you need to redo them all....unless you bombed it first try. then you just have to redo them all at another time.
> 
> when you take the cbt, if you fail you retake the whole test... not just the sections you got below passing on.



We had one guy who failed the spinal immobilization station 3 times when I did my skills testing.  He asked the guy who was in the room sending us out (who was also in charge of the EMT program) if he had to retake all the stations again at another date or if he only had to retake the station he failed on another day.  He was told that he would only have to take & pay for the spinal station again.

What is CBT?


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 7, 2014)

Altitudes said:


> So I'm confused now...did you fail that station the 3 times you were given?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The computer based test


----------



## xrsm002 (Jun 7, 2014)

Failed it on my first full attempt, passed all other skills. Retested same day as full attempt failed again. Retested today failed it again. My mind honestly went blank during the test and I couldn't remember anything. I never have this problem on the truck.


----------



## xrsm002 (Jun 7, 2014)

Like I said I don't mind retesting the skill I failed I don't like the fact I have to retest ALL skills (Ialready passed) for failing ONE skill three times.


----------



## xrsm002 (Jun 7, 2014)

It makes NO sense to me.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 7, 2014)

Well if they are making you do everything over than there is not much you can do about it. Sounds like the other skill portions are not an issue, so just show up and blow through them and get to the one you have been having trouble with.


----------



## Altitudes (Jun 7, 2014)

Medic Tim said:


> The computer based test



Oh, duh lol.

I thought they called it CAT: computer adaptive testing.  Atleast that was what my instructors called it.



Chewy20 said:


> Well if they are making you do everything over than there is not much you can do about it. Sounds like the other skill portions are not an issue, so just show up and blow through them and get to the one you have been having trouble with.



Exactly.


----------

